# Have you read the ink series?



## TheBluejay (Aug 16, 2012)

Inkheart, inkspell and inkdeath. It's a fantasy trilogy about these people who can read characters to life from rich stories but at times at a price. 

The story itself is just beautiful, the way it was written, the attention to detail and every chapter has a quote from poems to other novels from well known authors like ray bradbury, emily dickenson and j.k. rowling. Most of the time it's an inspirational quote that compels me to write. Any lover of literature should just give it a read. Ignore the movie though.

So has anybody here read them?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah, a long time ago.

Pretty amazing.


----------



## Byrus (Aug 23, 2012)

They were decent enough kid's books I guess. Cornelia Funke has an awful problem with telling instead of showing when it comes to her villains though. The other characters go on and on about how horribly evil the villain is while speaking about him in hushed, dramatic tones and blah blah.... but he never lives up the hype. He just blusters about and makes silly decisions. It was much worse in Dragon rider with Nettlebrand though.

Also.... I can't stop laughing at the name Dustfinger. The whole noun + noun naming scheme gets a bit silly at some points.

Inkspell was much more exciting than Inkheart, though it did have much of the same problems. Didn't care enough about the series to bother getting Inkdeath though. The covers and illustrations are so nice too.


----------



## Frostagin (Aug 24, 2012)

I own Inkheart and Inkspell, but I never managed to get through them.

I did like Dragon Rider though.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

A few years ago I read Inkheart and half of Inkspell (got really boring partway through). Then I picked it back up, finished it, and read Inkdeath. Worth it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 6, 2013)

I read Inkheart, enjoyed it. I read Inkspell, didn't. It killed any interest I had in reading Inkdeath, so I've never finished the trilogy. I've been meaning to try again just to get 'er done as they say.


----------



## Dragon (Jan 6, 2013)

I liked Inkheart, and I'm pretty sure I read Inkspell but I don't remember it so I don't really have an opinion on it? 

I remember starting Inkdeath and quitting in anger at some point, though that was like three or four years ago so maybe I'll try again sometime hahaha


----------

